# Let's Play: Singularity!



## MoreThanLuck (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

So I am a let's player on youtube, and have been for some time now! I've done let's plays of Sly Cooper and the Theivious Raccoonus, Sly 2, and Pokemon Emerald in the past, but now I'm starting 2 new series! The first is Singularity and the other one will be Ace Combat 04, starting tomorrow!
Anyways, without further ado here's episode 1 of Let's Play Singularity! In this episode we land on the island of Katorga-12, and start exploring our surroundings!
Please check it out, and leave me some feedback or things you would like changed either here or on YouTube! It really means a lot to me, thanks everyone! If you really like, it, I urge you to share my videos or channel, or consider subscribing! No YouTube account needed! Thanks for watching!
http://youtu.be/a5QTEsY-JQo


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Why are you posing like this?


----------



## raystriker (Jul 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why are you posing like this?


to differentiate games?


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the format, I like the quality. Now here's my question. How did you get Raven to support it?


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Jul 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Why are you posing like this?


Yeah that's only to differentiate between the different games I have and will do.


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey People!

Here's the newest episode of my Singularity Let’s Play, episode 6! In this episode, we make our way to Dr. Barisov's lab, upgrade the TMD, and get back to the present!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UzWj-ksf2c
Please check it out, and leave me some feedback or things you would like changed either here or on YouTube! It really means a lot to me, thanks everyone! If you really like, it, I urge you to share my videos or channel, or consider subscribing! No YouTube account needed! Thanks for watching!


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 8, 2012)

its a fps...and you are cheerful....


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Aug 12, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> its a fps...and you are cheerful....


Yep! This is actually a pretty underrated game.  It's got a great story.


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's episode 7! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaUZN-NHe7Y
In this episode, we take on the first boss of the game, the huge Zek that's been following us, and meetup with Kathryn!


----------



## pasc (Aug 12, 2012)

In that video you can control bullets ? Sounds like Ballistic Ecks vs Sever II on GBA and that was a fun game too lol. Nice Review, I like it.

They should put games like this on portables. *3DS cough cough*


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Aug 12, 2012)

pasc said:


> In that video you can control bullets ? Sounds like Ballistic Ecks vs Sever II on GBA and that was a fun game too lol. Nice Review, I like it.
> 
> They should put games like this on portables. *3DS cough cough*


Thanks! But actually, it's a let's play! I'll be playing through the entire game and commentating over it, so if you wanted to see the rest you can! And I doubt the 3DS would be able to handle a game like this, but it's a cool idea.  And the gun that let's you control bullets is cool, but it's not really a gameplay staple.  The staple is really the ability to control time.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2012)

Singularity is a severely under-rated game.  Despite the story being very PoP:Warrior Within/Prisoner of Azkaban-esque, was very fun.


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Aug 13, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Singularity is a severely under-rated game.  Despite the story being very PoP:Warrior Within/Prisoner of Azkaban-esque, was very fun.


I agree 100%. Hope you liked the video!


----------



## MoreThanLuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's episode 8!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fvfi3cQqb0


----------

